# skipping



## skipping (Aug 21, 2011)

hiya im looking to move to spain either alicante or costa del sol wanting to know of any private renting places and jobs to look for was wondering if any one can give me some info please


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there

Have a good read through the other threads here and you'll see there ain't no jobs in Spain! Five million unemployed Spaniards and hundreds of expats chasing every English-speaking job. Really not a good idea to even think about moving here right now, unless you have enough money to live on from pensions or whatever.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

My advice would be not to even entertain the idea of coming over to Spain unless you have at least one of the following :

1) A firm and legal contract of employment
2) Somewhere to stay, maybe with family and rent free for a while
3) Friends or family living locally to you to show you the ropes
4) Fluency in Spanish and, better still, another language other than English
5) Your own place here already
6) Be independantly wealthy
7) Have a professional qualification, skill or trade that you can begin work with quickly and easily
8) Have lived here before in the past
9) Have enough savings to support yourself on for at least 12 months
10) Have private medical insurance

Unless you have at least one of those attributes (the more you have, the more likely you are to make a go of things), then make sure you have enough for the ticket home, because you will need it sooner than you think.


----------



## mrmedia (Jul 8, 2011)

Ah now, what about in 2020? Being ten to fifteen years off retirement (we hope, as they keep moving the age), we are looking to come out to Spain in 2020, to settle into a lower pace life. Either we'll live frugally, or, more likely we'll buy and run a small business that isn't a bar or restaurant! 
The way I see it, the economy will have changed beyond all recognition by 2020 and I'll be able to put into place many of those things on the list. Perhaps the problem is the short run in on most people's plan. 'Let's move to Spain.' Six months later 'Eeeeeeeeek!!!' 

Which business would you buy in 2020? Hmmmm?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrmedia said:


> Which business would you buy in 2020? Hmmmm?


An English-speaking residential care home on the Costa del Sol, with British TV piped into every room and British food served in the dining room ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mrmedia said:


> Ah now, what about in 2020? Being ten to fifteen years off retirement (we hope, as they keep moving the age), we are looking to come out to Spain in 2020, to settle into a lower pace life. Either we'll live frugally, or, more likely we'll buy and run a small business that isn't a bar or restaurant!
> The way I see it, the economy will have changed beyond all recognition by 2020 and I'll be able to put into place many of those things on the list. Perhaps the problem is the short run in on most people's plan. 'Let's move to Spain.' Six months later 'Eeeeeeeeek!!!'
> 
> Which business would you buy in 2020? Hmmmm?


Best to plan to live frugally. The economy will undoubtedly have changed beyond all recognition by 2020 butmost likely not in ways we would welcome....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> An English-speaking residential care home on the Costa del Sol, with British TV piped into every room and British food served in the dining room ...


I'm amazed that there aren't many (any?) of these around, there surely will be.

Also I think it's possible that the Spanish way of life could change to make Spanish equivalents viable.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> I'm amazed that there aren't many (any?) of these around, there surely will be.
> 
> Also I think it's possible that the Spanish way of life could change to make Spanish equivalents viable.




Oh good.
(I have an interest here...better food, wine and coffee in a Spanish establishment, methinks...)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Also I think it's possible that the Spanish way of life could change to make Spanish equivalents viable.


One of my clients, apart from running an import business with Chinese goods also runs 2 residential homes for the elderly in Andalucia. OK, nothing too unusual in that (it is not true that the Spanish family still looks after all their elderly and that there are no homes for them. There are at least three in my town alone), but earlier in the year he was talking to some investors hoping to put money into the business - from Qatar!! So, send granny to the Luz del Virgin or something similar home and you'll find that the people really behind it all are - well, not who you thought.

PS Qatar - no U after the Q - wierd.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> An English-speaking residential care home on the Costa del Sol, with British TV piped into every room and British food served in the dining room ...


But with all the business of pensions losing value, the exchange rate with the euro etc...

What about a Spanish British dating company, possibly with a special focus on the older set? Or smth that would encourage more British Spanish interaction.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But with all the business of pensions losing value, the exchange rate with the euro etc...
> 
> What about a Spanish British dating company, possibly with a special focus on the older set? Or smth that would encourage more British Spanish interaction.


I had my tongue in my cheek when I suggested the care home, but maybe it's not such a daft idea? Especially for elderly couples/widows/widowers who own property here which they could use for some sort of equity release.

There is a sheltered housing complex being built in our village to accommodate 120 elderly residents. It's a refurb of some disused old buildings, right in the middle on the square, not out in the sticks as they usually are, which is brilliant. I can live without the piped Eastenders so I'm going to put my name down!

The idea of something that would encourage interaction? Hmm, sadly I don't think any of the ageing Brits I know would want to interact. I was talking to some yesterday; they stick to their English breakfast clubs and shopping trips and the Spanish are just their to service their swimming pools and do odd jobs for a pittance. One was boasting that her "little man" only charged €7 an hour ...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

mrmedia said:


> Which business would you buy in 2020? Hmmmm?


Funeral Director


----------

